# fishing sunday out of huron



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey did anyone fish Sunday 11-4 out of huron My son was hounding me to go but I told him the fishing might not be that good because of the blows just a few reports if any don't need specifics just wondering if I made the right call.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I know of two boats out that couldn’t buy a bite all day. That was out of cleveland


----------



## Bill Reindl (Mar 8, 2017)

I was out of Lorain and couldn't buy a bite either . Had to dodge alot of trees floating around.


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

We caught 5 in front Marble head lighthouse 2:30 till dark very dirty water. Bandits


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I know of fish caught on Saturday, but haven't heard any fish reports for Sunday.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saturday was a slow day out around Marblehead. Only boated 3, on spoons.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Fished 6 hours Sunday out of Mazurik went for fall brawl walleye, the lake was a mud puddle and rough went 0 for 0. Did much better Monday after finding some clear water and seas subsided to< 1’. Went 5 for 5 with one F. O.


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks for the reports I might fish this weekend out of huron then pull the boat


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

penalty box said:


> thanks for the reports I might fish this weekend out of huron then pull the boat


 Be coming over Sunday and Monday, Huron area also.
will be on 79, arriving 10 am sunday. 

White ranger 1860 angler..

Coop


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

penalty box said:


> Hey did anyone fish Sunday 11-4 out of huron My son was hounding me to go but I told him the fishing might not be that good because of the blows just a few reports if any don't need specifics just wondering if I made the right call.


Yep. Good call. We got 3 lost 1 but it was very slow and water was pretty dirty


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

coopason said:


> Be coming over Sunday and Monday, Huron area also.
> will be on 79, arriving 10 am sunday.
> 
> White ranger 1860 angler..
> ...


----------



## KTRAIN (Mar 3, 2014)

For the guys catching some what speeds have been working?


----------



## shakenbake68 (Oct 18, 2013)

We seemed to do better around 1.5 or even slower, but we picked a few up on sharp turns on the outside as well.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fished today. 32 to 38 ft of water. Only 2 eyes and 3 nice white bass. Water clarity was decent 2 ft visibility. You would hit some nice marks and they were gone. Still had a nice day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Fished NE corner Huron dump out to 44 ft of water. 10 Sunday n 10 yesterday. 1.3-1.5 bandits 69' ,120 back. Purple pink colors. North to north east troll. Lots of boats in by Saw Mill. Tried 1 pass in tight Nada. Beautiful time on the water.


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

fished sunday for an hour then pulled the boat 1 fish 100 back on a bandit, huron dump area. We saw the same thing Mobil4 sonar loaded then nothing not sure what was going on. My son said your sonar is broke but they were nice hooks will try to post a pic


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

check this sonar out, these marks then nothing, turned around after about 10 minutes and marks were gone


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

penalty box said:


> check this sonar out, these marks then nothing, turned around after about 10 minutes and marks were gone


Looking at your graph, how would you state your gps position? I hear reports where guys will state that they are fishing a particular "line".


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

Middle numbers of the gps


FINSEEKER II said:


> Looking at your graph, how would you state your gps position? I hear reports where guys will state that they are fishing a particular "line".


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

27-32?


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

26-33.5


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

Or to be exact. 26.2-33.6


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

The big school of fish that was at the 34N line in Aiugust has moved in to the 26N line


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

yes everyone goes by the middle numbers they are 1 mile increments. The big numbers change I think every 50 maybe 60 miles


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Dave,
Bummer on pulling the boat. I am going to try for one more trip if you are interested. not sure when, maybe over thanksgiving weekend. maybe the 25th? Weather looks to let up a little. I need to get the Skeeter wet and get the stabilized fuel run the Yam's. Shoot me a text if interested.


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

Phil I don't have your new number send it to me, I don't think I can go fishing after thanksgiving, going down tom hunting camp.


----------

